# My Apoligies



## REDDOG309 (Apr 18, 2016)

I'm sorry I haven't been around lately, but life has been a little fucked up lately with pop getting sick and in the hospital and other life crap. 
not with me and honeybear tho, we still be livin nigga rich and pissing away more cash every weekend than fat KOS makes in a month. 
theCaptn' saddled me with a sinking cruise liner and only gave me a solo cup to bail it out, can you say scapegoat, 
anywho I fully agree charley should be a mod in this shit hole.....


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Apr 18, 2016)

So this board is a shit hole and you are a mod?  

I don't get it.  Why would you say that in public??


----------



## bayou boy (Apr 18, 2016)

johnsonl3872 said:


> So this board is a shit hole and you are a mod?
> 
> I don't get it.  Why would you say that in public??


At least he's honest

ADVANCED LABS VIP!!!!!


----------



## charley (Apr 18, 2016)

..sorry REDDOG ....  I get a little crazy watching this place slowly drown, I hope your pop makes out good..


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Apr 18, 2016)

bayou boy said:


> At least he's honest
> 
> ADVANCED LABS VIP!!!!!



If you aren't part of the solution you are part of the problem

2 years ago this forum was popping.  It can be again....


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Apr 18, 2016)

oh and not you personally bayou-i mean the guys w/ negativity


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 18, 2016)

johnsonl3872 said:


> So this board is a shit hole and you are a mod?
> 
> I don't get it.  Why would you say that in public??



There is a super moderator here I forget his name, captain something or something whatever, if you ever see him post look right below his name and you will see why I said that...SMH....


----------



## bayou boy (Apr 18, 2016)

johnsonl3872 said:


> If you aren't part of the solution you are part of the problem
> 
> 2 years ago this forum was popping.  It can be again....


I'm with you 100% brotha. I just rather not be lied to. 

ADVANCED LABS VIP!!!!!


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Apr 18, 2016)

bayou boy said:


> I'm with you 100% brotha. I just rather not be lied to.
> 
> ADVANCED LABS VIP!!!!!



What happened lie wise.  Sorry I am a bit lost.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Apr 18, 2016)

I am getting back on after what happened to my friend and sponsor on SF.  Still in shock a bit to be honest.   Hope I can add some things here


----------



## bayou boy (Apr 18, 2016)

johnsonl3872 said:


> What happened lie wise.  Sorry I am a bit lost.


I was just saying brotha I wasn't talking about anything specific. But yet stating his honesty is nice not his actions. Then I said I prefer not being lied to just mean I can respect him for not being a weasel and just saying what it is.

ADVANCED LABS VIP!!!!!


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Apr 18, 2016)

bayou boy said:


> I was just saying brotha I wasn't talking about anything specific. But yet stating his honesty is nice not his actions. Then I said I prefer not being lied to just mean I can respect him for not being a weasel and just saying what it is.
> 
> ADVANCED LABS VIP!!!!!



Whew!  I thought you meant me


----------



## bayou boy (Apr 18, 2016)

johnsonl3872 said:


> I am getting back on after what happened to my friend and sponsor on SF.  Still in shock a bit to be honest.   Hope I can add some things here


I'm still in shock brotha. Idk the story but I do know you'll where a great team and the guys I knew used his gear loved it. I'll hr running some of his sustanon and DECA soon. Using some of cialis now

ADVANCED LABS VIP!!!!!


----------



## bayou boy (Apr 18, 2016)

johnsonl3872 said:


> Whew!  I thought you meant me


No brotha you been nothing but good!!! You and ship!

ADVANCED LABS VIP!!!!!


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Apr 18, 2016)

bayou boy said:


> No brotha you been nothing but good!!! You and ship!
> 
> ADVANCED LABS VIP!!!!!



I have an offer to rep for a hgh company but I am getting it tested before I say yes.  But yeah-it is a dangerous game and people do get caught....


----------



## Watson (Apr 20, 2016)

wtf, someone hijacked reds sorry thread? that's seriously fucked up.....time to use the ban stick!

I thought SMH was smh.com.au lolz


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 20, 2016)

I was considering what to do with these two douche's for hijacking my thread but figured at least they were posting so I let it go, but make no mistake I logged this in.....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 20, 2016)

on a unrelated note...how do nonlifters find there way to bodybuilding sites


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Apr 20, 2016)

REDDOG309 said:


> I was considering what to do with these two douche's for hijacking my thread but figured at least they were posting so I let it go, but make no mistake I logged this in.....



Douche's? Really?  Logged in to where?  Geez now I know why nobody wants to get on this site anymore.....

In case you didn't know: more members  means more money spent on sponsors, more revenue to the sponsors encourages them to spend more money on advertising in this forum

Your only hurting yourself by treating people like you do


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 20, 2016)

johnsonl3872 said:


> Douche's? Really?  Logged in to where?  Geez now I know why nobody wants to get on this site anymore.....
> 
> In case you didn't know: more members  means more money spent on sponsors, more revenue to the sponsors encourages them to spend more money on advertising in this forum
> 
> Your only hurting yourself by treating people like you do


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Apr 20, 2016)

DJ you are a mod now too? Damn how many mods does this site have?

You deserve it though-always been a good guy


----------



## charley (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 20, 2016)

johnsonl3872 said:


> DJ you are a mod now too? Damn how many mods does this site have?
> 
> You deserve it though-always been a good guy



I'm DRSE bitch! Lolz
I flew to Australia and gave the captn a Dutch rudder for this man


----------



## charley (Apr 20, 2016)

johnsonl3872 said:


> Douche's? Really?  Logged in to where?  Geez now I know why nobody wants to get on this site anymore.....
> 
> In case you didn't know: more members  means more money spent on sponsors, more revenue to the sponsors encourages them to spend more money on advertising in this forum
> 
> Your only hurting yourself by treating people like you do




.... things are going to change around here, as soon as prince gets out of the rehab...  he's in there for 'anal plug addiction' ....


----------



## Watson (Apr 21, 2016)

mah niggz, beating up the locals without me, god I fucken love this place and all 7 members who still post.....


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 21, 2016)

johnsonl3872 said:


> Douche's? Really?  Logged in to where?  Geez now I know why nobody wants to get on this site anymore.....
> 
> In case you didn't know: more members  means more money spent on sponsors, more revenue to the sponsors encourages them to spend more money on advertising in this forum
> 
> Your only hurting yourself by treating people like you do



Here I am laying my heart out about what's going on in my life and you try to hijack my thread about selling vitamins and what not, who gives a shit. break my balls about being skinny fat or a shitty mod or just a dick in general but if you want to talk about your GNC job go start your own thread and GTFO of mine.....


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Apr 21, 2016)

REDDOG309 said:


> Here I am laying my heart out about what's going on in my life and you try to hijack my thread about selling vitamins and what not, who gives a shit. break my balls about being skinny fat or a shitty mod or just a dick in general but if you want to talk about your GNC job go start your own thread and GTFO of mine.....



GNC job?  Vitamins?  No I was a rep for a lab that used to spend money here actually.  Who gives a shit about buying steroids-well everyone on the site actually.  I got in the thread because of you as a mod were publicly downing the forum you mod for.  

Virtually every fucking thread goes a little sideways....don't like it erase the comments....wasn't like I was saying anything about you personally....was a sidebar with a guy that is LOOKING for a new sponsor to spend his money on!! So call him a douche.....really?  Why are you a mod again?


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 21, 2016)

johnsonl3872 said:


> GNC job?  Vitamins?  No I was a rep for a lab that used to spend money here actually.  Who gives a shit about buying steroids-well everyone on the site actually.  I got in the thread because of you as a mod were publicly downing the forum you mod for.
> 
> Virtually every fucking thread goes a little sideways....don't like it erase the comments....wasn't like I was saying anything about you personally....was a sidebar with a guy that is LOOKING for a new sponsor to spend his money on!! So call him a douche.....really?  Why are you a mod again?



Hey. Hey! None of that!

You watch your tone sonny!

Why..... Back in my day people had respect.

I'm a little tired now need a nap

Matlock is on later. 

Reminds me of Eisenhower. Those were the days.

Zzzz.   Zzzz.  Zzzz


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Apr 21, 2016)

What happened to Heavy?  I felt far more threatened when he used to say if I didn't tone it down I'd be banned......

Where did Ray go......?

Olympus?  Remember the abcesses?  The pain?  The lost orders?

Saney?  His MTR experience gone awry?  

All you guys do now is argue about who is fat and has the best tranny pics (although the tranny pics were always here).....

You win Red-I am off the forum for a while.....will check back in next year


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 21, 2016)

charley said:


> .... things are going to change around here, as soon as prince gets out of the rehab...  he's in there for 'anal plug addiction' ....


prince is dead, havent you heard


----------



## charley (Apr 21, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> prince is dead, havent you heard





... when you're right, you're right !!!


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 21, 2016)

johnsonl3872 said:


> So this board is a shit hole and you are a mod?
> 
> I don't get it.  Why would you say that in public??


calling this place a shithole is like a term of endearment, BTW ASF is turning into IMF a real shithole too


----------



## charley (Apr 21, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> calling this place a shithole is like a term of endearment, BTW ASF is turning into IMF a real shithole too




,,, ASF is like being in 5th grade, bunch of know it all children ....


----------



## Watson (Apr 22, 2016)

its just I don't know how to go on without Prince and MJ.....my life is but an empty shell of its once former glory, I'm giving up lifting, working, masturbating to tranny porn ....


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 22, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> calling this place a shithole is like a term of endearment, BTW ASF is turning into IMF a real shithole too



This is what Mr. Johnson doesn't get....


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 22, 2016)

REDDOG309 said:


> This is what Mr. Johnson doesn't get....



I'll send him some mods own MTR


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 22, 2016)

OfficerFarva said:


> You have yet to cause a meltdown or two, I'm disappointed Red.



Mr. Johnson was right there ripe for a melt but I didn't want to chase away a poster and now he left anyway. I guess GNC is demanding from their employees.....


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 22, 2016)

REDDOG309 said:


> Mr. Johnson was right there ripe for a melt but I didn't want to chase away a poster and now he left anyway. I guess GNC is demanding from their employees.....


lolz, he joined the GNC forum they get the real benefits of near gear and vitamins


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Apr 22, 2016)

I tried AY's MTR....was she green in real life?

l guess at least you guys don't post how great sponsor X is over and over......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Apr 22, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> lolz, he joined the GNC forum they get the real benefits of near gear and vitamins



So this is from a couple days ago.....GNC working ok....


----------



## charley (Apr 22, 2016)

johnsonl3872 said:


> So this is from a couple days ago.....GNC working ok....




.....  you're looking good Bro.....        ...

.....  don't forget to smoke some weed ...     ... 

[


----------



## SheriV (Apr 22, 2016)

charley said:


> ,,, ASF is like being in 5th grade, bunch of know it all children ....




Im just gonna start banning the ones I dont like...

should be crickets soon


----------



## SheriV (Apr 22, 2016)

charley said:


> ... when you're right, you're right !!!



That whole skit was hilarious


----------



## Watson (Apr 22, 2016)

OfficerFarva said:


> Might as well jump now



last week I climbed onto 2nd floor roof to install a new TV antenna, about 15 minutes in, slipped, rolled all the way down the split level roof, dropped onto the 2nd section, cracked a rib on right side, kept rolling in winded pain, fell onto balcony, crack 2 ribs on left side, remembered the day before they took the balcony rails off to have them re-powder coated, fell off the balcony onto a spikey fucken palm thing my wife bought, shredded my arms and legs, still pulling spikes out of me everywhere, now they are festering and getting sore, finally stopped coughing blood today, realised, I left my iPhone on the roof......climbed back up, still works.....it was a lucky day!


----------



## charley (Apr 22, 2016)

Griffith said:


> last week I climbed onto 2nd floor roof to install a new TV antenna, about 15 minutes in, slipped, rolled all the way down the split level roof, dropped onto the 2nd section, cracked a rib on right side, kept rolling in winded pain, fell onto balcony, crack 2 ribs on left side, remembered the day before they took the balcony rails off to have them re-powder coated, fell off the balcony onto a spikey fucken palm thing my wife bought, shredded my arms and legs, still pulling spikes out of me everywhere, now they are festering and getting sore, finally stopped coughing blood today, realised, I left my iPhone on the roof......climbed back up, still works.....it was a lucky day!




 Griff .. you do know that Azza is gonna take the credit for your recent 'trip'.....as long as the iPhone didn't get hurt...       ..


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 22, 2016)

officerfarva said:


> might as well jump now



wanna push cunt?


----------



## Watson (Apr 23, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> wanna push cunt?



ouch, ive seen your wife.......fucken kankles start at her pinkie toe all the way to her clit......UKE:


----------



## Watson (Apr 23, 2016)

charley said:


> Griff .. you do know that Azza is gonna take the credit for your recent 'trip'.....as long as the iPhone didn't get hurt...       ..



mate I was at work the next day, azza wont have nothing to do with work bro.....say the word work around azza and watch him spasm on the ground calling out "fatigue...fatigue"


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 25, 2016)

johnsonl3872 said:


> So this is from a couple days ago.....GNC working ok....


damn bro how tall are you 5ft? or are you holding a tablet? GNC bitches!


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 25, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> wanna push cunt?


 this guy


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Apr 26, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> damn bro how tall are you 5ft? or are you holding a tablet? GNC bitches!



I had lost some weight....getting it back now..


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 29, 2016)

johnsonl3872 said:


> I had lost some weight....getting it back now..



Blowjobs


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Apr 29, 2016)

$5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 30, 2016)

Griffith said:


> last week I climbed onto 2nd floor roof to install a new TV antenna, about 15 minutes in, slipped, rolled all the way down the split level roof, dropped onto the 2nd section, cracked a rib on right side, kept rolling in winded pain, fell onto balcony, crack 2 ribs on left side, remembered the day before they took the balcony rails off to have them re-powder coated, fell off the balcony onto a spikey fucken palm thing my wife bought, shredded my arms and legs, still pulling spikes out of me everywhere, now they are festering and getting sore, finally stopped coughing blood today, realised, I left my iPhone on the roof......climbed back up, still works.....it was a lucky day!



thats called Karma KUNT, PMSL


----------



## Watson (Apr 30, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> thats called Karma KUNT, PMSL



that I have a job? not really bro, I have my own company because I work hard and I'm good at what I do.....you have no job and use your wives money to fix up your rust bucket soccer mom wagon because you have no pride and you are a spineless turd pie.....I heard a rumour you borrow money from your daughters part time jobs to spend on your shit box.....fuck that's low!
since all 3 of my boys were born they get 100$ a month into their accounts, they will be able to pay cash for a nice car before they even need to work a single day in their lives....this is why I think you are a useless pathetic cunt who has no concept of being a responsible parent, you have just bred another generation of low life, poor white trash, welfare abusing assholes that our tax money is wasted on....


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 30, 2016)

Being back John howard


----------



## Watson (May 1, 2016)

wasn't it John Howard who wanted to tax tampons as a luxury item?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 1, 2016)

Yes and ban the burka


----------



## Watson (May 17, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> Yes and ban the burka



I think Burkas are ok as long as the law clearly states that if there is no toilet paper they are up for grabs.....


----------



## the_predator (May 17, 2016)

charley said:


> ,,, ASF is like being in 5th grade, bunch of know it all children ....


So fucking true^


----------



## azza1971 (May 19, 2016)

Griffith said:


> ouch, i love your wife.......mines cunt has been vommited in......UKE:



bukake session gone wrong?


----------



## azza1971 (May 19, 2016)

wash that nasty shit


----------



## Watson (May 19, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> bukake session gone wrong?



that's not an excuse for your wives face.......you married the pig, I mean when you took her to a buffet and she just sat in front of the food and ate straight from the tubs, no plate, no knife and fork, just full hog style, you should have walked then dude....this misplaced anger shit has to go.....


----------



## azza1971 (May 20, 2016)

my only anger is not getting to stomp a mudhole in your back and walking the cunt dry


----------



## Watson (May 20, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> my only anger is not getting to stomp a mudhole in your back and walking the cunt dry



the only thing you beat is the cue at welfare,,,,,,


----------



## Tbjeff (May 21, 2016)

REDDOG309 said:


> I'm sorry I haven't been around lately, but life has been a little fucked up lately with pop getting sick and in the hospital and other life crap. not with me and honeybear tho, we still be livin nigga rich and pissing away more cash every weekend than fat KOS makes in a month. theCaptn' saddled me with a sinking cruise liner and only gave me a solo cup to bail it out, can you say scapegoat, anywho I fully agree charley should be a mod in this shit hole.....


Get better


----------



## azza1971 (May 21, 2016)

Griffith said:


> the only thing you beat is the cue at welfare,,,,,,



you get set upon when you do that, Redfern style


----------

